
High schooler looking for used copies of SICP - chocolatepi
I&#x27;m a 10th grader (aged 13) interested in computer science. I got into it using [Scratch](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;scratch.mit.edu&#x2F;), a programming website for kids. There I met Brian Harvey, the brilliant (former) CS lecturer at UC Berkeley.<p>I asked on the thread where all the CS geeks (and Brian) hang out if there was any way to get my hands on a copy of SICP cheaply, since naturally my parents refuse to get me one because they think that CS == IT. They (the Scratch people) suggested I ask on Hacker News if anyone&#x27;s got an old copy they&#x27;re willing to part with. So that&#x27;s what I&#x27;m doing!<p>So if you&#x27;ve got an old copy of SICP around your house collecting dust, I&#x27;d be very grateful if you could email me at jay@backtick.town and we could talk!
======
towerofnix
Sounds like ChocolatePi is looking for a physical book:
[https://scratch.mit.edu/discuss/post/1847563/](https://scratch.mit.edu/discuss/post/1847563/)

~~~
chocolatepi
Fancy seeing you here! Nah, I'm thinking I'm just going to get one off eBay.

------
rafa2000
Here you go: [https://github.com/sarabander/sicp-
pdf](https://github.com/sarabander/sicp-pdf)

------
nostrademons
There's an online HTML version as well:

[https://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-
text/book/book.html](https://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html)

